# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  کمک

## Touska

آقا من بک آپ زمانی می سازم همه در یک زمان ولی فقط یکیشون اجرا می شه

و بقیه اتوماتیک غیر فعال می شن

کمک کنید.

----------


## AminSobati

سلام،
منظور شما از بک آپ زمانی اینه که براش job درست میکنین؟

----------


## Touska

بله منظور من همینه

----------


## AminSobati

دوست عزیز لطفا روی job یکبار right click کن و View Job History رو انتخاب کن. دقیقا چه پیغامی برای علت fail شدن قید کرده؟

----------


## Touska

آقا من یک بار با 3 تا جاب امتحان کردم و لی جواب داد ولی یک بار با 10 تا تست کردم آنها را اتوماتیک استپ می کنه و پیغامی
نداره که من برای شما بفرستم

تشکر

 :flower:

----------


## AminSobati

سلام،
منظور شما از استپ کردن اینه که آیکون قرمز رنگ نشون میده؟ اگر بله، قطعا در View job History پیغامش هست. ضمنا در Event viewer هم این پیغام ثبت میشه. سعی کنین، حتما پیداش میکنین  :) 
اگر نه، پس فکر دیگه ای باید کرد!

----------


## Touska

آقا خیلی معذرت و خیلی ممنون مشکلم حل شد

و با معذرت از گرفتن وقت شما

 :flower:

----------


## Touska

جوابش را در همان 


> View job History


  پیدا کردم

خیلی ممنون

 :flower:

----------


## AminSobati

:)

----------

